# When To Start Thinning Out?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

i have four red bellies that are getting to 3 inches now and im feeding them 2 to 3 times ago. everyone is saying they first their adult sizez reds like 2 to 3 times a week. When should i stop feeding mine so much?

sorry wrote that way too quickly....

i have four red bellies that are getting to 3 inches now and im feeding them 2 to 3 times a day. everyone is saying they feed their adult sized reds like 2 to 3 times a week. When should i stop feeding mine so much?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Id reccomend feeding once a day til about 4-5" then start feeding every other day, occasionally every third day.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I used to feed my shoal 1nce every 2 days because they would have a better appetite and mostly devour all the food in the tank.. but its really upto you , you can feed whenever and whatever you want if you can afford it lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i fed mine daily (once) when they were under 3-4 inches and then started to feed 3-4 times a week. i noticed if i fed much more they would often ignore food or just pick at it leaving a mess


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

i feed mine small porshons every other day, they always except that way for me, and stay very healthy and thick


----------

